
Your move, Bloomberg - djrogers
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/erik-wemple/wp/2018/10/22/your-move-bloomberg/
======
solarkraft
While this article doesn't appear to present any new information, it does a
great job summarizing the conversation. It shows the allegations readably
(unlike Bloomberg's, which tries to tell a thrilling story)and adds valuable
extra information from the discussion around it.

I recommend this for people new to the story.

Also: I quite enjoy the WP reading experience. Yes, they block you at first
and make you agree to things, but after that they don't attempt to ruin your
day by throwing pop ups and ads and pop ups with ads at you. The ads they do
show are quite tasteful and mainly for their own stuff. Also considering the
disclosure that they're owned by Bezos and their generally seemilgly dilligent
journalism, they've earned a good bit of sympathy from me.

